# prices on an altima????????



## mihai323 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey guys, this is my first thread in a nissan forum so take this as a Hello to everyone thats been on here for a while.

I am buying a used Altima GXE manual this weekend and I had 3 questions.

1. Why is nissan soo much cheaper than other cars with same mileage/year like honda or toyota. I mean nissans have a good rep and also use timing chains which is great for reliability.

2. My "new" altima has 67K miles on it and is completely stock. They guy who had it before took great care of it so what maintenance can i expect?

3. What are common problems to look for in an 98 Altima GXE manual with 67K miles?

Thanks again to everyone.
Mihai


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hi and welcome to the forums. on most altimas 1st and 2nd gen altimas (you have a 2nd gen), you look for the condition of the passenger side control arm bushing being worn from the power steering reservoir leaking onto it. you check the rear and front motor mounts for cracks and wear in the rubber. torn cv joint boots. noisy catalytic converter shields. pretty much anything else is common to just about any fwd car these days. in 98, the upper chain guide is already removed so you wont have to worry about that like you would on a first gen. as to why theyre cheaper, im not entirely sure except to say that maybe because everyone is still on the honda bandwagon and nissan is still somewhat behind on aftermarket scene. but thats changing everyday. enjoy your "new" nissan, youll get many more years/miles out of it if you take care of it. remember, these cars run very well on oem parts - ngk plugs, wires and oem cap and rotor.


----------

